

Show HN: stop "...added you on G+" from incrementing your GMail G+ notifications - sarajo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aokgjklodfkmnjgipannpbhkkdiboafi

======
lien
I totally agree with you. i personally would never want to spend all of my
time adding people on G+. Why does google want me to add people on G+ in such
intrusive way? gimme a break!!

